# Science's Principles of Good Manners



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

1. If you have an exceptionally annoying laugh, do not think of funny things in public, or hang out with funny people. 

2. If you are hanging out in public with a person who has an exceptionally annoying laugh, do not say funny things more than a few times an hour. 

3. If principles #1 and #2 are violated too frequently, such that the individual with the annoying laugh continually fills the room with that crap, then said individual is subject to physical punishment to be administered by any humanitarian vigilante present, and anyone guilty of saying funny things to said individual are to be relentlessly shunned by people of moral fiber. 

Upon encountering more examples of bad manners, I will expand these principles.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

All I'll say is you had better not listen to WOITFTM (Were Only In It For The Money) or Lump Gravy by Frank Zappa, as they going on the above would not be considered (and probably arnt by most people anyway), good manners.

Both contain raucus laughter - including All-Night John (the manager of the studio) and Louis Cuneo, who was noted for his laugh, which sounded like a "psychotic turkey".


Lumpy Gravy was conceived as a short oratorio, written in eleven days, with John Cage serving as a major influence on the album. Zappa also named his group assembled for the sessions the "Abnuceals Emuukha Electric Symphony Orchestra".


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Made me think of Ko-Ko (Lord High Executioner)'s "Little List" song from _The Mikado_

_"There's the pestilential nuisances who write for autographs,
And people who have flabby hands and irritating laughs...

For it really doesn't matter whom you put upon the list, 
For they'd none of them be missed-
They'd none of them be missed."_


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Any laugh can be annoying, in some contexts. I am prone to 'finding' them.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

My, my, aren't you feeling grumpy today, Science!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

If I may submit a principle for consideration - 

Avoid non-stop chatting. Those who have their every thought streaming from their mouths have none left for their heads, and it shows.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Good advice science. Reminds me in school there was a classmate of mine with a very wierd laugh. & one teacher told him "change your laugh!" It was not just advice but an order. Don't remember if his laugh changed or not after though...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Weston said:


> If I may submit a principle for consideration -
> 
> Avoid non-stop chatting. Those who have their every thought streaming from their mouths have none left for their heads, and it shows.


Звук ужасно скучно


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i prefer an annoying laugh to the type that never gets anything ever.


----------



## Hausmusik (May 13, 2012)

I am awaiting further principles, Science.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The basis for any relationship I have is laughter and make one another laugh.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

And I come from a country where laughing is so rare that even annoying laughter feels like a blessing! Supply and demand, I guess!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

This kind of laugh?






[Please forgive me for posting this]

:angel:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

4. If you own the restaurant that serves the best lasagna in Seoul (not as great an accomplishment as it might be in other cities) you should not close before 4 am.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

how about annoying, affected, high pitched and/or overly nasal voices (hint: most girls in sitcoms)? Drive me up the wall...


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Jim Carrey, anyone?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

deggial said:


> how about annoying, affected, high pitched and/or overly nasal voices (hint: most girls in sitcoms)? Drive me up the wall...


The very reason I don't watch sitcoms. Well that and the predictable humor. Oh, and the fake sounding canned audience laguhter. I don't think there is as much of that any more.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Weston said:


> The very reason I don't watch sitcoms. Well that and the predictable humor. Oh, and the fake sounding canned audience laguhter. I don't think there is as much of that any more.


there is! lots of people I know watch The Big Bang Theory and I can't stand... anybody's voice. I said sitcoms, but not just that; it's plentiful in other shows as well; sort of "the Hollywood" speak or various local London accents (as heard in gems like The Eastenders or any bus/tube ).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Australian Principles of Good Manners and other sayings (edited version for the uninitiated)

1. Never complain, never explain
2. It is long accepted by the missionaries that morality is inversely proportional to the amount of clothing people wore
3. The bigger the hat, the smaller the property
4. A wowser is...a person who is more shocked at seeing two inches of underskirt than a mountain of misery
5. Always back the horse named self-interest, son. It'll be the only one trying
6. As a work of art, it reminds me of a long conversation between two drunks
7. May as well be here we are as where we are
8. When you play test cricket, you don't give the Englishmen an inch. Play it tough, all the way. Grind them into the dust
9. It's no good crying over spilt milk; all we can do is bail up another cow
10. It is better to be defeated on principle than to win on lies - (don't think that works even in oz anymore)


----------

